

A VC: Facebook Will Sit Tight, As It Should - joshwa
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/07/facebook-will-s.html

======
mynameishere
Friendster will also sit tight, until the next firesale.

The big advantage of not selling seems to be: If you sell, you have to stop
playing the CEO game. Success isn't something you can luck into every time you
make a copycat website: Usually they don't take off in a big way.

If you cashed out, you'd have cash, but you would stop being a mighty-famous
bigshot.

